# *Dark Eye / Nude Lip* a la Britney Spears cover on Allure. ;]



## ch33tah (Jul 27, 2006)

OK.... so here we go!  My second tutorial! This one took under 30 minutes!!! Amazing! 

So this look is a smudged smoldering eye (think of the ONE time you forgot to wash your make up off before you went to bed.. and woke up the next day with very smudgey 'bed eye' look!) and very pale natural face/lip combo. In the request thread on the second page, there is a photo of Britney Spears on the cover of Allure magazine. I tried to copy that look as well as I could with the colours I have available. 

Here's the tools/colours I used:






for eyes:
L'Oreal De-Crease
MAC blending stick in Beig-ing
Light pink shimmery eyeshadow
MAC eyeshadow in Forgery
MAC eyeshadow in Nehru
NYC eyeshadow in some silvery grey colour 
black eye liner pencil
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
MAC eyebrow pencil in Fling

lips:
MAC concealer in NW20
Chap Stick (original MMMM)
MAC Studio Fix in NC20
Lancome juicy tubes in light pink

tools:
MAC 213 
Lancome fluffly blending brush
smudging tool
eyelash curler

Ok so here we go!


I started with my skin already preped. I just used some concealer, bronzing FX powder and cream, nars orgasm blush and some studio fix powder. I've also already applied the L'Oreal De Crease and MAC shade stick in Beig-Ing.






First step: I get the fluffy brush and dunk it in the shimmery loose pink powder






And then I apply it ALL over my lids to look like so:






Next is the NYC silvery grey shadow with the 213 brush






Then I apply this from my lash line to crease only to look like so:






Next is to line my lids ALL THE WAY AROUND. I use a soft pencil in very black. 






Be sure to get the lower and upper water line as well! Leave no area around the eye unlined!!! 






Tightline those suckers too! I just use my black eye pencil. I hold my lashes up and just use small gentle strokes to get right up in the base of the lashes. 







Here's what they should look line once completely lined!






so now that's all done, next is to take the handy smuding tool and dip it in the Nehru shadow... then smudge all the way around the eye... pulling the colour outward... dont be afraid to get messy! it will all get blended in later! 











Green eye is smudged, blue is not






Once both eyelids have been smudged I will then I go back to the NYC silvery shadow with the 213 brush and i blend all around the eye careful not to go higher than the crease... 






the finished look is this: (please excuse my blue eye, it gets pretty red when i put eyeliner all around and stuff, so try to ignore it!!!! i need some visine!!!)






Next I will wipe off the fluffy brush on a towel and get as much of the silver off as I can. I will then dip it into the white Forgery colour and gently whisp up along my brow bone and then blend all over the eye lid... i did add a bit more of the light pink to the very top of the brow bone line as well..
















so once everything is all blended nicely, i curl my lashes and apply a few coats of super fanastic super thickening mascara and then i line my brows gently. If you have darker brows, you may consider putting some lighter powder on them... but since mine are pretty much blonde, I just use a few strokes of the Fling coloured eyebrow pencil to get them as even looking as possible... it drives me absolutely mental that the arches dont match, but that's just the way nature is! silly nature! :b






Next is the lips:

the objective is to make the lips very even with the rest of the skin tone. my lips are naturally a bit rosey, so they need to be toned wayyy down. I do this by using concealer and poweder. 

The first step is to prime the lip. I'm a chapstick addict (holler!!!) so I always prime with some good 'ol chap stick! Napoleon Dynamite would be proud! :b






Then i apply a few dabs of concealer:






Then i blend in concealer, not caring tooo much about the lip line.. hehe as you can tell.  i decided not to crop this pic out cos i found it pretty comical, almost like I was caught making out with my tube of concealer or something equally as werid. :b






Once the concealer is blended in,  i will put some studio fx powder and then a big of the pink shimmery loose powder on my lips, to lighten up a tiny bit:






Then i will fix up the edges and then i dab on a light or clear gloss:






then blend those suckers in with a gentle tapping motion with the very soft pad of the finger! careful not to OVER blend and pull off the powder:






Once that's done... we're DONE!

here's the final look with a bright flash:











final look in bathroom lighting:






green eye up close:






blue eye up close:






I hope this was helpfull!!!!

Thanks for looking!

-v


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jul 27, 2006)

Your cheekbones are amazing!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 27, 2006)

That looks awesome on you!!

And a blue eye and a green eye!  How neat!  I have only met one other person that had 2 different color eyes (one blue and one brown).  

So neat the little things that make us individuals!!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 27, 2006)

*



BEE-UUU-TIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're the only person I "know" who can say that line: "Green eye is smudged, blue is not"!!!!!!!!!!!

I've never in my whole entire life seen eyes as unique as yours!

Thanks for this...It was a fantastic tutorial...I love how you did close-up pics. of the blending/waterlining you did around your eyes (I have trouble with lining my waterline..every little pic/bit of info helps!)

Thank You!!! *


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 27, 2006)

great tut. love the eyes


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 27, 2006)

You are awesome on so levels!!!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice tut!

Your eyes make-up is really well done (kind of a dramatic look, I love that!) but I'm not quite sure about the concealer on the lips... doesn't it feel too thick, after you dabbed the powder and the gloss?


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 
_Nice tut!

Your eyes make-up is really well done (kind of a dramatic look, I love that!) but I'm not quite sure about the concealer on the lips... doesn't it feel too thick, after you dabbed the powder and the gloss?_

 

Thanks!


Nah, my lips didnt feel cakey or thick at all. if i were to bust out the foundation stick, then yeah it'd feel pretty gross. the concealer is a super liquid super light formula. i ever so lightly dusted the powder on them as well.. once it was all dry, it felt pretty normal. just like i had a bit of chap stick on... with a bit of gloss over top.

a person could also just use a very natural shade of lip stick, but TBH, I'm not a big lip stick fan, so I think I only own 1 lip stick. I just used what I had available to create the look.

if i were to wear this look out to the club or something, i'd probably just gloss up my lips...  because the concealer/gloss would only wear off from drinking ;]

the lips are done this way strictly for a photograph.


----------



## ccarp001 (Jul 27, 2006)

wow! looks great!! your eyes are just incredible! how unique!! : )


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_
a person could also just use a very natural shade of lip stick, but TBH, I'm not a big lip stick fan, so I think I only own 1 lip stick. I just used what I had available to create the look.

if i were to wear this look out to the club or something, i'd probably just gloss up my lips...  because the concealer/gloss would only wear off from drinking ;]

the lips are done this way strictly for a photograph. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I totally understand :nod:

I have the Select Cover-Up too and it's true that it dries up very quickly on skin, so I assume it works well with powder and gloss on top of it... I've never thought of it to lighten the lips (I use to put some light foundation when needed) an it's definitely a good idea for a photoshoot!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for this tut! It has inspired me to re-create this look one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've got beautiful eyes BTW!


----------



## jeanna (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been trying to figure out how to do that wet, smokey look! Thanks! Great tutorial


----------



## exgirlfriend (Jul 27, 2006)

First of all the look is gorgeous!!!!!!!

Second of all, you probably get asked this alot, but is your blue eye a contact? Because I wear contacts and it looks like you are wearing contacts when it is red, but it is probably just the camera/redness....
And also it is heard to find a contact that covers dark colors correctly, so it is probably your real color...

haha I'm such a loser.

But it is a beautiful look, especially on you!


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exgirlfriend* 
_First of all the look is gorgeous!!!!!!!

Second of all, you probably get asked this alot, but is your blue eye a contact? Because I wear contacts and it looks like you are wearing contacts when it is red, but it is probably just the camera/redness....
And also it is heard to find a contact that covers dark colors correctly, so it is probably your real color...

haha I'm such a loser.

But it is a beautiful look, especially on you!_

 
Thank you very much!
My eyes are naturally differnet colours! My eye colour condition is called Heterochromia. You can read bout it here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterochromia

TBH i'd be too scared to put a contact in my eye!!! the idea of that makes my eyes water! So I'm the last person on earth to ask about contacts! My blue eye is red because it's a bit more sensitive, especially when I put eyeliner on my water line as I mentioned above. 

8)


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 27, 2006)

my that is gorgeous! i love your tutorials! more more more!!!!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 27, 2006)

This is goregeous!!! i've been looking for a tutorial like this!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

wowowow this is just GORGOUS! thanks so much! you are beautiful


----------



## user79 (Jul 28, 2006)

That looks great Victoria, I think the smokey look suits you ver well.

I also sometimes use concealer on my lips with gloss on top. I guess it's a make-up faux pas but I don't care, it's the only way I can get my lips to look the exact same tone as my facial skintone, which is what I want to do with some very smokey looks. And I do believe this technique is used in runway looks too, where foundation is applied over the lips along with the rest of the face to make the lips transparent, and then just a bit of gloss over top.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_That looks great Victoria, I think the smokey look suits you ver well.

I also sometimes use concealer on my lips with gloss on top. I guess it's a make-up faux pas but I don't care, it's the only way I can get my lips to look the exact same tone as my facial skintone, which is what I want to do with some very smokey looks. And I do believe this technique is used in runway looks too, where foundation is applied over the lips along with the rest of the face to make the lips transparent, and then just a bit of gloss over top._

 

Thanks Jules! Yeah, you now I think I saw the fondation on lips technique when I was watching Fashion Television one day!


----------



## exgirlfriend (Jul 28, 2006)

"Thank you very much!
My eyes are naturally differnet colours! My eye colour condition is called Heterochromia. You can read bout it here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterochromia

TBH i'd be too scared to put a contact in my eye!!! the idea of that makes my eyes water! So I'm the last person on earth to ask about contacts! My blue eye is red because it's a bit more sensitive, especially when I put eyeliner on my water line as I mentioned above."


OHHH, ok, I knew there was a condition, but you don't see it too often.
Contacts seem scary, but they aren't. It takes a week to get used to them, but then it's just routine and you can't feel them. Use them only for sight though, if you EVER tried to mask your individuality I would be very mad!!! haha.

Seriously though, your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 28, 2006)

Haha, is it wrong that I find the concealer-covered lips picture to be kind of hot?


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Haha, is it wrong that I find the concealer-covered lips picture to be kind of hot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

not at all!


----------



## Jaim (Jul 28, 2006)

This is a really good tutorial! I'll try it soon.


----------



## angelwings (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 
_Your cheekbones are amazing!_

 
Ditto!!!


----------



## M_O_O_N (Jul 29, 2006)

I looooooove it

u look great, I learned some tips form u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like the lips


thank u very much


----------



## Ambi (Jul 29, 2006)

!!! 

Awesome look, your tutorials are great :]


----------



## CherryFabulous (Jul 29, 2006)

I love everything you do!! AMAZING


----------



## Nolee (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

  Napoleon Dynamite would be proud! :b  
 
LMAO
i swear i was gonna tell u the same thing 
u'r makin him proud sista 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanq sooo much for the tut


----------



## babyflipflop (Aug 7, 2006)

Your eyes are gorgeous!  Mine are two different colors too (one hazel, one dark brown) but they are not near as fabulous as yours!  Beautiful!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 7, 2006)

Best smokey eye I have ever seen!


----------



## Azumi (Aug 11, 2006)

You are totally gorgeous! The whole concealer-lipgloss thing makes me feel a bit better because I do that on a daily basis.. xP And you probably hear this a lot but I wish I had your eyes. @[email protected]


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

great tut!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 28, 2007)

gorgeous look, gorgeous girl. i love it!


----------



## Mangoblute (Jun 28, 2007)

I love this look!


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2007)

this is lovely.......ur gorgoeus!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 30, 2007)

great job so pretty


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 30, 2007)

this is awesome!!! I love it!


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

beautiful!! good job!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2007)

that looks soo awesome! thanks!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 2, 2007)

how cool are your eyes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a friend who has 1 blue one brown. yours are cooler! this look is awesome, thanks for the tut!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow I love how it turn out!! very very pretty!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

gorgeous look! and nice cheekbones!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 18, 2007)

Man, you look great in the picture! I wish I could carry those colours.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you so much for posting this!!! i'll have to try it out haha


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 19, 2007)

your eyes ares simply amazing! i used to put one blue contact in when i was in highschool! (i have brown eyes) hahahahaha but loved the tutorial!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*




BEE-UUU-TIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! You're the only person I "know" who can say that line: "Green eye is smudged, blue is not"!!!!!!!!!!!*
_

 
I agree!!!  Ur eyes are gorgeous!  Good job on the tut...I'm trying this look!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 20, 2007)

You're so pretty, I always had a thing for nice cheekbones on people


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 20, 2007)

That looks super sexy!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jul 20, 2007)

*Love it! very pretty eyes!*


----------

